# Fehlende ICONS: GDK-PIXBUFF Fehler! [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab endlich mal wieder mein Gentoo geupdatet und seitdem funktioniert qtcurve und gtk-engines-qt nicht mehr richtig.

Und zwar fehlen Icons!

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ firefox                                                                                                                                               

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/list-add.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/list-add.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/window-close.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/window-close.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/22x22/actions/go-previous.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/go-previous.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/22x22/actions/go-next.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/go-next.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/22x22/actions/view-refresh.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/view-refresh.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/22x22/actions/process-stop.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/process-stop.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/22x22/actions/go-home.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:9080): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/go-home.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

```

Weiss jemand wie man das ganze fixt?

kde-qxygen, qtcurve und gtk-engines-qt hab ich schon mehrfach recompiliert ohne erfolg.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Servus root_tux_linux!

Ich habe grade folgendes probiert...

```
 $ equery b  /usr/share/icons//oxygen/22x22/actions/go-home.png 

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/actions/go-home.png in *... ]

kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.1 (/usr/share/icons/oxygen/22x22/actions/go-home.png)
```

...und würde versuchen kde-base/oxygen-icons zu emergen.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Servus root_tux_linux!
> 
> Ich habe grade folgendes probiert...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Danke für die rasche Antwort aber leider klappt es nicht...

Ich hatte oxygen-icons schon installiert und eben nach deinem Posting 2x remerged leider ohne Erfolg.

Die Icons fehlen noch und die Fehlermeldung kommt noch immer.

```
gentoo ~ # equery l oxygen-icons

 * Searching for oxygen-icons ...

[IP-] [ ~] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.1 (4.3)

gentoo ~ #

```

```
angelus@gentoo ~ $ firefox

(firefox:7097): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/list-add.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:7097): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/list-add.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden

(firefox:7097): Gtk-WARNING **: Fehler beim Laden des Symbols: Das Format der Bilddatei »/usr/share/icons//oxygen/16x16/actions/window-close.png« konnte nicht erkannt werden
```

Kann der Fehler irgendwie mit gtk bzw gdk-pix-buf zusammenhängen?

EDIT

Anscheinend hängt es tatsächlich mit gtk+ bzw gdk-pixbuf zusammen!

Wenn ich GIMP kompiliere bekomm ich auch eine Fehlermeldung bei PNG Dateien!

```
/usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource --raw --build-list `cat tool-cursors.list` > gimp-tool-cursors.h                                                                                                                                                 

failed to load "./cursor-bad.png": Couldn't recognize the image file format for file './cursor-bad.png'   
```

Weiss jemand wie man  gdk-pixbuf fixt?  :Sad: 

 * Searching for gtk+ ...

[IP-] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6 (2)

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

es gab die letzten Tage ja doch zwei tiefgreifende Updates die damit zusammenhängen könnten..

1. Das Update auf "x11-libs/libxcb-1.4.1"  *Quote:*   

> # eselect news read new
> 
> 2009-10-02-xorg-server-1-6-libxcb-1.4
> 
>   Title                      Migration to X.org Server 1.6 and libxcb 1.4
> ...

 

2. Und das Update auf "media-libs/jpeg-7"

```
WARN: postinst

Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system.

In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs,

the libraries are not being removed.  You need to run revdep-rebuild

in order to remove these old dependencies.  If you do not have this

helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package.

  # revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.62

Once you've finished running revdep-rebuild, it should be safe to

delete the old libraries.  Here is a copy & paste for the lazy:

  # rm '/usr/lib64/libjpeg.so.62'
```

Falls schon installiert, hast du dies beides sauber durch? (ist recht umfangreich)

ansonsten kommt es bei zahlreichen Paketen zu Problemen...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> es gab die letzten Tage ja doch zwei tiefgreifende Updates die damit zusammenhängen könnten..
> 
> 1. Das Update auf "x11-libs/libxcb-1.4.1"  *Quote:*   # eselect news read new
> ...

 

Thx hab den Fehler gelöst ^^

libxcb-xlib hat nen Fehler bei gtk+ bzw gdk-pixbuff ausgelöst dieser Fehler wiederum verhinderte das gtk+ bzw gdk-pixbuff *.png Files lesen/erkennen konnte und das wiederum lies die Icons verschwinden.  ^^

Anscheinend hatte ich den upgrade Leitfaden nicht korrekt gemacht.  :Smile: 

Jetzt funzt es auf jedenfall...

Danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

